# Come on DOWN, it's time for NAME THOSE PLANTS!!



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Plant 1 Ludwigia Repens:
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=Mysteryplant1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_Mysteryplant1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

Plant 2 Fanwort:
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=Mysteryplant2-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_Mysteryplant2-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

Plant 3 Moneywort:
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=Mysteryplant3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_Mysteryplant3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

And yes I knew what they were when i picked them out tonight at the store but have since forgot.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

The middle one might be a water sprite? hard to tell, can you post a clearer pic of the leaves? Not sure on the other two, but they're pretty!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe the top is a "red something" the bottom is hogwort(?), and I believe you are correct with the sprite(?) looks like an evergreen tree branch. Let me get a better pic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

1-Ludwigia Repens
2-fanwort,or cabomba?
3-Moneywort.

If we guess right do we get the plants?lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

+1 with Bev


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well thank you! Wish I had a prize.  But I do have that better picture of the middle one.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

first pic looks like a cardinal plant.
oh that rock you got for this tank, what are you proposing to do with such an alkaline rock?
I can see it will give you hard water just sitting on the floor next to the tanks.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

What Rock? All i see is a stove in the background.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not in this thread. he has another ongoing thread that he posted in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Not in this thread. he has another ongoing thread that he posted in.


Glad you cleared that up. I scrolled up and down the pics 3 times looking for a rock, lol.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks like stuff we call prarie stone out here and that stuff bubbles like crazy the minute vinegar hits it, it smokes with the Ph down, I havnt tried the acid on it yet, kinda feels like throwing black powder on a campfire.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I haven't tried it yet it's been soaking all night. The homedepot I got it from said it was "Natural Sand Stone". But no this isn't meant for a fish tank at this time.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I wouldnt use it in a tank. light to white rocks cause issues with Ph swings.

If you get a bottle of Ph down, its stronger then vinegar not as strong as acid, I keep a bottle in my pocket when I go out and about on foot geocaching.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so excited, going to transfer the plants I've been floating in my community tank to the 10G. Anything I should know?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

1-Ludwigia Repens
2-Hornwort
3-Bacopa Monnieri (searching for nutrients by showing of roots up the stems)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So the roots further up the stem is a sign of searching for nutrients? Should they be trimed back now that I have them planted in a tank? They were just floating in my community.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, you can trim the exposed roots off with no worries.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great thanks James!

Pic of Tank (I know looks like crap)

<a href="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Tankandplants.jpg"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Tankandplants.jpg" width="350" height="250"/></a>


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

*c/p*

Ok so I and feeling my way through this live plant stuff. Nope no idea what I'm doing or should do.

Substrate:
Long Fiber Moss (all they had in a small quantity)
Play sand

Rocks:
Stone pavers from Home Depot

Filtration:
2 - HOBs 1 using active carbon in a media bag, one use a cut to fit water scurbbing pad

Fish:
4 - Guppies that survived my cichlid tank

Heater:
standard cheap 10G heater (had it laying around)

Light:
1 - GE Aquarium FL Lum: 675 Wat: 15 K: 9325

Plants:
1 bundle - Ludwigia Repens
1 bundle - Hornwort
1 bundle - Bacopa Monnieri

Plant Food:
Aqueon Aquarium Plant Food (10ML per 10G)

Air Stone:
none at this time

CO2:
none at this time


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Another thing to be advised about is the Hornwort. It doesn't bode well planted in the substrate. It will rot and float back up to the top.

However, what you can do is use some fishing line and a suction cup to create the "planted" look.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So the roots just float out there? That plant had the most "roots" randomly sticking out there after floating in my community tank.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok I haven't hooked up my DIY CO2 yet, the 4 female guppies i have in there are extremely happy. Not sure if that's cause they are no longer traped with my cichlids or they just like the conditions.

Does anyone know a suggested ratio for plants to fish to create a balance while lights are on for CO2 from fish to provide what the plants need?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

There's no exact ratio to say you need "x" plants and "x" fish. It's just a matter of getting what you like and working from there.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, well the plants are in and got 8 female guppies in there now as well. So I guess I'll just see how it goes. These plants were from Petsmart so I don't have high expectations for them. But I hope they last long enough for me to learn more about what I am doing so I feel comfortable ordering good plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Let me add to this game. I would search, but I have a headache today.

This is in my 125g tank. Plant is nearly 7mos old, and started very tiny. Has never been in very high light....can't wait to see what CO2, and higher light will do. Little orange spec is a baby Red Wag Swordtail.

Shot from the end of the aquarium.



Another angle.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

None of my plants look that good. most are losing/lost leaves and there are a lot of feeler roots everywhere. I'll see about getting a couple of pictures up.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jr...it's a crypt


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, James. I had thought it was a Crypt, but for the life of me can't find which one it is. None of the pics I've seen really come close. My leaves are all green on top and red underneath. The look may change when I upgrade the lights this week. Maybe then it will start looking like some of the pics. I ordered the plant online and the place I ordered from didn't have what I ordered and they substituted with this plant but didn't change the name on the invoice and gave me 3 of them to compensate.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a crypt,wendetii variety.They have green and bronze varieties.Yours looks green.I have tons of these in my tanks.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Another thing to be advised about is the Hornwort. It doesn't bode well planted in the substrate. It will rot and float back up to the top.
> 
> However, what you can do is use some fishing line and a suction cup to create the "planted" look.


So plant #3 is the one doing horribly, guess I need to just pull it out till I find a good way to suctioncup it to the glass.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry. (


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Live and learn! I thought all plants were rooted in the substrate except for the floaters. 

Everything else has trippled in size

Ludwigia Repens (huge)
Fanwort (huge)
Moneywort (needs new planting scheme or removal)
Vesuvious (slowly coming back to life)
Anacharis (huge, just trimed some back and replanted)
Java Fern (steady)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Moss still hanging in there?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought that was fern. Yup it's clinging to life, attached to the driftwood now. Looks a lot better than on those stupid flat rocks.

Ludwigia Repens (huge)
Fanwort (huge)
Moneywort (needs new planting scheme or removal)
Vesuvious (slowly coming back to life)
Anacharis (huge, just trimed some back and replanted)
Java Moss (steady, not sure if it's growing)

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=10Gsettled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_10Gsettled.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you get ferts or even some Flourish, it will help it out.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

CO2 and the Aqueon Plant Fert stuff. Can't wait to step it up a little and get some dry ferts.


----------

